# A good weekend, and a new title



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

For the monster boy!

He had a QQ on Friday, Q'd in JWW on Saturday, and a QQ today to complete his MJP title. 

I'm pretty proud of him. He got all of his titles from Novice up to and including MJP in just 15 weekends. His Q rate in excellent/master has been 49%. 

We still need 2 more Q's for his MXP title.


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

That is awesome!! Congrats!!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Congratulations Monster Boy!


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Wow, his list is impressive. Congrats.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Way to go Tito boy!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Yay Tito  Towhee says Way to go, big boy!'


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Congratulations! That is wonderful.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Congrats Tito and Barb!


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Congrats . . . seems like Tito can do it all. For those of us who are still learning, what are JWW and MJP? I did a quick look through a list of titles but didn't see them.


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

I was wondering the same. I don't know what the majority of those acronyms after Tito's name mean.

Whatever it is, it must be good! Congratulations!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

sorry!!
JWW is the class name, it stands for "Jumpers with Weaves". 
The other class is Standard.
You have your choice, you can run your dog at either full height (the dog's height), or at the "preferred" height, which is 4 inches shorter than the dog. Since Tito is a big boned, heavy chested boy and agility really is hard on their joints, I run him at the preferred height rather than the full height. 
Of course, the difficulty of the classes increases significantly as you go thru the heirarchy.

The agility titles are as follows:
First, there's the novice class. You need to qualify 3 times in each class (JWW and Standard) to get each title. A pass is called a "Q", for qualifying.
NJ novice jumpers or NJP novice jumpers preferred 
NX novice standard or NXP novice standard preferred

Then you move on to the "open classes". You also have to Q 3 times in each class to get each title.

OJ open jumpers or OJP open jumpers preferred
OX open standard or OXP open standard preferred

That's followed by the "excellent" classes, again, you need to Q 3 times in each class for those titles, which are:

AJ excellent jumpers or AJP excellent jumpers preferred
AX excellent standard or AXP excellent standard preferred

The next set are the "master" titles. To get those, you have to qualify 10 times in each class. The courses are pretty hard, you are not allowed any mistakes at all. One mistake and you're out.

Those titles are:

MJ master jumpers or MJP master jumpers preferred
MX master standard or MXP master standard preferred

Finally, there's the big bad boy, the MACH (master agility championship) or PACH (preferred height agility championship). To get those, you have to qualify in BOTH master standard AND master jumpers at the same trial, 10 times, plus you have to accrue 700 (750?) points which you get by running faster than what they call the "standard course time". So for example, if your dog runs 18 seconds under the "standard course time" you would get 18 MACH or PACH points, depending on what height you are running.

Clear as mud?

Then there are 2 more classes, more of for fun IMO, which are Time2Beat (title will be T2B) and FAST, which stands for "fifteen and send time". We'll do those after we get our MXP title, hopefully soon!


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Huge congrats!!!! Go Tito boy!


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

"Clear as mud?"

Thanks. I never realized there were so many classes and titles.

How much does Tito weigh?


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

What an unbelievable dog  Congratulations to you both!!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

ah, titles!

In AKC, you list only the championship titles before the name. So his "CH" before his name means he is a show (also called bench) champion. If he were to have an agility master championship (MACH), or an obedience trial championship (OTCH), or a field trial championship (FC), those would also precede the name.

The rest of the titles follow the name. You generally list the rest of the titles in the order in which the AKC recognized the sport/title. So the obedience titles go first.

When a higher level title is earned, you drop the lower level titles from the list. So for example, in obedience, Tito has earned the Companion Dog (CD), Companion Dog Excellent (CDX), Utility Dog (UD), and Utility Dog Excellent (UDX) titles but only the highest title, the UDX, gets listed.

The VER is another obedience title, it comes from the "optional titling classes" and is sort of a lesser type of title.

RA is the Rally advanced title. 

Next come the field titles, he has a Junior Hunter (JH) and a Senior Hunter (SH) title, but only the SH gets listed.

Agility titles, same thing. They're listed above, but I put only the highest level after his name.

After the AKC titles come the GRCA certifications. He has a "versatility excellent certificate" (VCX) for excellence in all 3 areas...conformation, obedience, and field. He has a "working certificate excellent" (WCX) which is a GRCA field title. Also a "CCA", another GRCA title, which is a certification of conformation assessment which means he has been certified by 3 GRCA judges to be to the breed standard.

CGC is the Canine Good Citizen award, and FFX-OG is the Front and Finish Obedience Gold award for getting all of his obedience titles in a year. 

Tito has also earned several UKC titles, which I list as "also" when I list his titles since UKC is the "lesser registry". Those titles are the UCH (UKC show champion), UUD (UKC Utility Dog obedience title), R01 (UKC rally level 1), UJJ (united junior jumper dock diving title), HR (UKC hunting retriever title), and finally, UKC -HIT means he earned the highest score in a UKC obedience trial.

Hope that helps!



Nairb said:


> I was wondering the same. I don't know what the majority of those acronyms after Tito's name mean.
> 
> Whatever it is, it must be good! Congratulations!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

The monster boy stands 23-1/2 inches tall and weighs 67 pounds. 



Nairb said:


> "Clear as mud?"
> 
> Thanks. I never realized there were so many classes and titles.
> 
> How much does Tito weigh?


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

It really is impressive what a range of things Tito has mastered besides having his CH.

And after reading about the agility titles I'm thinking of Mira and Barley and amazed at what they've done. I think they're Mach3 and Mach5?


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks. He truly is not "just another pretty face".

amazing doesn't even begin to cover what Jessica has achieved with Mira and Barley!!!



TheZ's said:


> It really is impressive what a range of things Tito has mastered besides having his CH.
> 
> And after reading about the agility titles I'm thinking of Mira and Barley and amazed at what they've done. I think they're Mach3 and Mach5?


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

hotel4dogs said:


> The monster boy stands 23-1/2 inches tall and weighs 67 pounds.


In your opinion, is a female Golden of Bella's size too big for agility? She's somewhere between 60-65 lbs at 9 mo., but is very strong and athletic for her size. I was thinking of trying puppy agility, but was concerned that she might be too big. She's not tall, just very thick.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I would work with a good trainer and have them assess Bella and how she moves. She is much too young to be jumping, but there's no reason she can't do the other stuff. Any good trainer will not have a 9 month old puppy jumping more than a couple of inches. I bet she'll love it!


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

hotel4dogs said:


> I would work with a good trainer and have them assess Bella and how she moves. She is much too young to be jumping, but there's no reason she can't do the other stuff. Any good trainer will not have a 9 month old puppy jumping more than a couple of inches. I bet she'll love it!


Unfortunately, she jumps in our back yard every day, just running around. Our backyard isn't very big, and there are many things in the way (swing set, shed, trees, etc.), and multiple tiers. Our back yard is her agility course.


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Go Team Tito!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

He really is unbelievable...


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Way to go on yet another title! What a "pet" he has turned out to be!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

arty: WOOT WOOT! arty:

Congratulations on a great weekend and a new title. Tito is doing AWESOME! 49% Q rate is great, he is going to have his MXP in no time!  Tito is really one impressive boy, venue to venue he keeps on rocking!

Great descriptions of the classes, just a few modifications: the titles for the regular classes are: NA, NAJ, OA, OAJ, AX, AXJ, MX, MXJ... Also you need 20 Double-Q and 750 in order to get your MACH or PACH. 

Then you have all the new titles if you go further than above, I am not even going to go into those! Haha!

And in addition, one title that we are working on is TQX, which is triple Q title, meaning you qualify in master standard, jumpers AND FAST all on the same day. Whew!

Thank you both about the compliments to Barley and Mira's achievements! BLUSHING just a little! We are agility addicts. It makes me happy to hear that Tito is enjoying my addiction as well! Hehe! These are my favorite Tito updates.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks Jessica! That TQX is an AMAZING title, there are a couple of people here working on it and I am impressed beyond words.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

Way to go Tito! Congratulations!


----------

